# Sirius Ready to Roll Out New Technology



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Sirius Satellite Radio said Monday it developed an advanced proprietary technology that will initially increase its total network capacity by about 25 percent within its existing digital transmission system. 
The technology, known in the industry as hierarchical modulation, will allow Sirius to offer additional audio channels as well as advanced services such as data and video, the company said. The technology will work over Sirius' current network, with minimal upgrades to its satellite uplink and terrestrial repeater infrastructure, and won't affect the quality of its existing broadcasts.

Sirius said it already conducted several tests of the technology to confirm its performance. The technology was developed by Sirius' Advanced Development Team based in Lawrenceville, N.J.

Also, the new modulation technology will not impact the customer experience of existing radios sold or currently on the market. Future Sirius radios will be outfitted with the new technology, making it possible for them to receive the additional services. Sirius also said it's working with its silicon partners to integrate the advanced modulation technology into chipsets.

The company said it expects to begin offering services using the new technology in the second-half of 2006.

http://www.skyreport.com (Used with permission)


----------



## minorthr (Mar 18, 2003)

Hasn't XM offered Traffic and marine weather for a while now?


----------

